# Ferals in the cliff



## Barry Digman (May 21, 2003)

Up a local canyon that has several hives in the cliff face. I'll try and get better shots later. 


http://s29.photobucket.com/albums/c285/barrydigman/


----------



## Jeffzhear (Dec 2, 2006)

*Hahahahahahaha*

I love that Zen bee Suit! lol I need to order one of those. <Still laughing out loud, tyvm!

As for the cliff bees, your pictures are amazing. Now, if I were you, I would worry about scaling down that cliff with your zen suit on! If you happen to catch it on a little ledge, you could be in trouble! Heavens if a wind picks up!


----------



## Barry Digman (May 21, 2003)

Now here's the really weird part. There are several different species of birds and mammals living in the cliffs. Pretty normal, except for the pair of Canada geese. They've built their nest about 40 feet above the canyon floor in a hole in the cliff and have goslings in the nest. The local warden said she'd never seen anything like it.


----------

